# Case uniloader steering problem



## zepper44 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a case 1825 (gas) uniloader starts runs great drives back and forth in a strait line, bucket works but when i try to turn it bogs down and stalls out, the only thing i have found was the cable under the foot plate is frozen and that controls the two plungers that go into the front wheels ihave never delt with a skid steer in the past, can any one give any info? And im also in need of a service manual, (at a reasonable cost)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea on that but wanted to welcome you Zepper44 to the forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just curious if you got it fixed yet? I used to run an old New Holland that had the same problem. Sure makes thinks interesting no doubt!


----------



## zepper44 (Oct 10, 2010)

not fixed yet havent had any time, fixed the 404 timing issue, have a question about 404, does the dist housing have an oiler or is it its own res. and if it takes its own oil resurve what oil does it take?


----------

